# Near shore off shore fly fishing



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Headed down the first of April. Bringing my 9wt and 7wt. Any info on near shore or off shore activity. I may try chumming off shore to see if I can get fish to the surface. Is this a good idea?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Went yesterday and spent 5 hours staring at the water. Saw 2 turtles and a fish that I convinced myself was a shark so that I could get some sleep last night. I did not look at any nearshore wrecks, but they are loaded with snapper, AJ, trigger and sheepshead right now. Chumming them is a great idea, and I have had success doing it in the past. The wrecks are still very crowded though, hopefully once a few more cobia are caught, most will switch gears and give you more room to work.

There are fewer pompano than there should be right now it seems, still bring the 7 wt in case you want to spend some time up against the first bar.

Got a 12 wt to add to the arsenal? That would be a good bet too,


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't own a 12wt. 9 is it. Is there any fly shops in Pensacola? And thanks for the info. Other than chartreuse and white clousers, what other flies do you recommend. Will bonefish flies work in the surf?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you can't find a fly shop in P'cola, come swing by our store in OB if you'd like. 

Right now, the fun stuff is Snapper and Bonito within 10 miles, Pompano and the occasional red in the surf (blues and macks will be thick shortly) and specks, drum and more reds inshore.


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Any recommendations on flies would be appreciated...Chris V your shop Sams. I take it. Do y'all have a selection of flies?


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

*Met great people*

Weather was crap we fished anyways. Met a couple of people from the forum and had a great time anyways. Talked to Chris V at Sams. Tons of info and very helpful. Caught snapper with chum and casting into the slick with clausers. My sister got sea sick so had to come in. Went to the bridge and caught a bunch of juvenile trout. My seventeen year old son got to practice his casting. And, as he puts it."the tug is the drug dad". Will be back next month. Tight lines everyone


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

All I'm hearing is success!!:thumbsup:
....and sounds like you had the double chum slick going, nice!!!!! :thumbsup:
I hope only to get that kind of engagement from my son when he is 17. Big ups on ya for drawin' him back in. :thumbup: 
L8, Harry


----------

